# the new guy in town!



## patrick22 (Mar 6, 2007)

hey everyone my name is patrick and i study sho shou kung fu at moores chinese martial arts...they have a few dojos around in california. i am currently finishing tests for my black belt. and i do have to say its no easy task we have to master every kata we learned from white to were i am now. which is no tuffy but they want you to transition traditional 5 minute katas into no longer than 60sec. so thats were i am currently at in martial arts life:drinkbeer


----------



## Drac (Mar 6, 2007)

Greetings Patrick22 and Welcome to MT..Bet of luck with your training...


----------



## bluemtn (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting, Patrick22.  Best wishes on your testing, too!


----------



## MJS (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## patrick22 (Mar 6, 2007)

you guys can also go to www.mooreschinesemartialarts.com and check out our web site watch demo movies at our camps and such aswell ty!!


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 6, 2007)

We;come and happy posting


----------



## The Kidd (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## fnorfurfoot (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Patrick!


----------



## Tames D (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## Kacey (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## Carol (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome!  :wavey: 

Thanks for the link to your school


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to the group.

AoG


----------



## Jade Tigress (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Mar 7, 2007)

Hello Patrick, welcome to MT! ... happy posting.


----------



## kidswarrior (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome, Patrick, and good luck with your training/testing.


----------



## KeeblerElf (Mar 7, 2007)

Welcome to MT, it's great to meet you!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## Ping898 (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------

